# Orange Beach help please



## hawgfan (Aug 5, 2012)

I will be staying at the Admirals Quarters starting Aug 26 thru sept 3 and was wondering if the fishing is any good from there west to the pass, i'll be walking beach surf fishing for what evers biting, this is my first attempt at saltwater fishing so any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Any specific fish you would like to catch? That would kinda narrow it down


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

I have been where you are. My approach would be to Go cheap until you figure out if you like it. Get a Saltwater combo for $40-$60 bucks or so at a tackle store, pompano rigs, some weights (varies based on water conditions) and fresh shrimp from the deli at the grocery. Also get as and spike to hold your rod. 

You can get this at any wal-mart but I like going to tackle stores. You will be able to ask questions at the tackle store but don't get taken for a ride by an aggressive sales guy. All you need you need is hooks, weights, and a surf combo. Keep it simple. 

Good luck! It is a blast!


----------



## hawgfan (Aug 5, 2012)

WDE, reds, small sharks, pompano,mainly just what ever is biting.

froglegs, I've all ready bought me and my stepson new rods and reels and a few artificial baits i was told the local shops have pompano rigs pre rigged so i'll probably get some of those, as for licenses is all i need the 7 day saltwater license, Thanks


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Try alabama point in the evenining on the east side under the bridge, use live pinfish they hangout by the pilings under the bridge usually caught in a bait net but, can be caught on small hooks tipped with shrimp. hook the pinfish just behind the midway point of its back. I would recommend carolina rig setup. the redfish are plentyfull.. good luck!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

hawgfan said:


> WDE, reds, small sharks, pompano,mainly just what ever is biting.
> 
> froglegs, I've all ready bought me and my stepson new rods and reels and a few artificial baits i was told the local shops have pompano rigs pre rigged so i'll probably get some of those, as for licenses is all i need the 7 day saltwater license, Thanks


Yep. You can get your license online. Very easy. 

Good luck!


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

I've caught alot of redfish and sharks on cut mullet from the surf and for pompano I use Sand Fleas. :thumbup:


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh and you can get both of those at pretty much any bait and tackle store.


----------

